# Glaswegian reaches at 33000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats Glaswegian


:beerchug:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Doctor ! ! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice job. Thanks for all you do here.

BG


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Glas, you do an excellent job in security both here and elsewhere

A credit to malware-fighting (along-side the majority of malware-fighters out there).


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Iain.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Iain, well done indeed - It must be all that Haggis you've eaten :grin:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats, excellent job you do


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done, Iain.

Congratulations!

John

`


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Iain!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Doc... You still using the same keyboard as when you started?

'gratz


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done on the many fine posts Iain a huge body of work


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all - it's a real pleasure working with the folks here.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done Glas - look forward to seeing the next 33,000 - and the prosthetic fingers you will need :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> well done Glas - look forward to seeing the next 33,000 - and the prosthetic fingers you will need :grin:


Doc will definitely do it :biggrinje


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Dr Glas........great Scot, what a number of posts!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work Iain!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

A bit late to the party, but...

WELL DONE!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Iain, keep up the great work!


----------

